# Smoked Apple Roses



## chilerelleno

G'day peoples,
today I present to you a recipe that I tried for the first time.
And I twisted it a bit by smoking these instead  of baking.

*Smoked Apple Roses*

1 pkg Puff Pastry, or homemade
2-3 apples, cored, halved and sliced thin
1 lemon, juiced
Favorite fruit jelly (optional)
Cinnamon sugar mix (optional)
Butter, melted (optional)
1 egg, for egg wash
1T water, for egg wash

Preheat oven or smoker to at least 375°-400°.
I used apple wood for a very light smoke.

Core, halve and thinly slice apples
Pour lemon juice over them to maintain color
Put in microwave 30-45 seconds or saute on stove top until slices are just tender and pliable enough to bend without breaking.







Thaw pastry and roll out thin till you can cut 3"x14" strips
On each strip you can either thinly coat with
1) Butter and cinnamon/sugar mix
2) Jelly
3) Jelly and cinnamon/sugar mix
I used Cinnamon Pear Jam and cinnamon/sugar, as I wanted sticky sweet goodness.












On each pastry strip over lap apple slices with slices just above edge of pastry
Fold opposing edge of pastry pastry back over slices
Paint with egg wash and sprinkle with cinnamon sugar mix
Loosely roll strip on itself and place in buttered ramekins or cupcake pan






























Bake till pastry just starts to turn color, take care not to burn apples.
Sprinkle with more cinnamon/sugar mix or powdered sugar


----------



## kit s

Wow...that looks really delicious....bet they were too...large glass ice cold mil and you have something that would keep the family quite...until they finished at least.


----------



## tomd8

WOW Very creative.  A bit of a takeoff on the cored/peeled apple stuffed with butter and cinnamon, wrapped in pastry dough and baked..."quick apple pie".  This looks much nicer and I'm sure were delicious.  The jelly adds another dimension to the pastry.  Well done.


----------



## chilerelleno

kit s said:


> Wow...that looks really delicious....bet they were too...large glass ice cold mil and you have something that would keep the family quite...until they finished at least.


Thanks Kit,
haven't tried them yet, saving them for dinner dessert.
But they smell freaking great, all apple and cinnamon, so sticky, ooey gooey, and sweet.


tomd8 said:


> WOW Very creative.  A bit of a takeoff on the cored/peeled apple stuffed with butter and cinnamon, wrapped in pastry dough and baked..."quick apple pie".  This looks much nicer and I'm sure were delicious.  The jelly adds another dimension to the pastry.  Well done.


Thanks Tom,
I've done the Smoked Apple Dumplings too, those were pretty good.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/applewood-smoked-apple-dumplings.253334/


----------



## JckDanls 07

YUMMM YUMMMMM ... looked through the thread twice trying to find roughly how long they cooked/smoked ??


----------



## chilerelleno

JckDanls 07 said:


> YUMMM YUMMMMM ... looked through the thread twice trying to find roughly how long they cooked/smoked ??





> Bake till pastry just starts to turn color, take care not to burn apples.


Thanks JD
Took about 40 minutes +/-


----------



## towtruck

Looking good!


----------



## chilerelleno

towtruck said:


> Looking good!


Thanks towtruck.


----------



## Bearcarver

Beautiful !!
Nice Job, John!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful !!
> Nice Job, John!!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John, appreciate it.


----------



## chilerelleno

And the Finale!


----------



## SmokinAl

Holy cow brother
Your on a roll!
Those look awesome!
Wouldn't it be cool if all of us lived close together, of course we'd all weigh 500 pounds each, but we sure would have some fun !!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno

SmokinAl said:


> Holy cow brother
> Your on a roll!
> Those look awesome!
> Wouldn't it be cool if all of us lived close together, of course we'd all weigh 500 pounds each, but we sure would have some fun !!
> Al


Aww schucks... Thanks man.
Had to have a dessert to accompany that turkey.
I was wanting to try these and they came out real nice too.


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  I have a batch in the oven... my dough rolling needs some work...  LOL..  I'm not one to take pictures..  as I am a sloppy cook... we used Fig jam ... we'll see....


----------



## chilerelleno

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok..  I have a batch in the oven... my dough rolling needs some work...  LOL..  I'm not one to take pictures..  as I am a sloppy cook... we used Fig jam ... we'll see....


Al'right Keith, 
I'm looking forward to hearing of success and hopefully seeing your finished desserts.
These were really good, they reheated well in the microwave too.


----------



## GATOR240

Wow, that looks terrific! Nice job.
- Like


----------



## chilerelleno

GATOR240 said:


> Wow, that looks terrific! Nice job.
> - Like


Thanks Denny, appreciate it.


----------



## JckDanls 07

results are.... to much jam...  it all bubbled out and onto the top of the pan and burnt...  thinking I made the pastry to long too, resulting in being to big after rolled up to fit in the cupcake pan ( I made em fit) ... haven't tried them yet myself... but the wife has... she says they are pretty darn good...  she's actually eating another now with ice cream...


----------



## chilerelleno

JckDanls 07 said:


> results are.... to much jam...  it all bubbled out and onto the top of the pan and burnt...  thinking I made the pastry to long too, resulting in being to big after rolled up to fit in the cupcake pan ( I made em fit) ... haven't tried them yet myself... but the wife has... she says they are pretty darn good...  she's actually eating another now with ice cream...


Some of mine did the same, zero effect on the pastry's taste.
The first one I rolled I did the same, then I adjusted  and they all fit nicely.

They are pretty darn good, especially with ice cream.

C'mon man, snap a picture and lets see them.


----------



## bluewhisper

Moses supposes his toeses are roses.
But, Moses supposes erroneously.
For, if they were roses (as Moses supposes)
Moses's toeses they wouldn't be.


----------



## chilerelleno

bluewhisper said:


> Moses supposes his toeses are roses.
> But, Moses supposes erroneously.
> For, if they were roses (as Moses supposes)
> Moses's toeses they wouldn't be.


The whispering poet strikes again.


----------



## Medina Joe

Looks great. I enjoy your posts


----------



## chilerelleno

Medina Joe said:


> Looks great. I enjoy your posts


Thanks Joe, appreciate the compliments.
I enjoy posting them, cooking them and moreso eating them.


----------



## Day-licious BBQ

Thanks for the recipe. I made these yesterday. I added a sea salt and caramel sauce.
They were fantastic!
Edit: i fixed the photo


----------



## chilerelleno

Day-licious BBQ said:


> Thanks for the recipe. I made these yesterday. I added a sea salt and caramel sauce.
> They were fantastic!


Al'right!  Glad you tried, modified and liked these dessert treats.


----------



## chilerelleno

Bump!

Belches, licks lips and wishes there were more.
Ya gotta try these, sooooo good.


----------



## chilerelleno

Making these again tomorrow... Yum!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Just incredible John!


----------



## tbern

delicious!!!


----------



## negolien

that's crazy LOL nice thanks for sharing


----------



## chilerelleno

They disappeared so fast today I didn't even get pictures.
I left them to cool, took an hour nap came back and gone.
They better be glad they weren't being held for dinner desserts.


----------



## indaswamp

Holey Shnankies!! Those look awesome! Glad this got bumped to the top!


----------

